# Help me choose between these kayaks?



## toasterburn

I am looking to buy my first kayak. It will be used primarily for weekend fishing on the lake and small creeks. The kayak salespeople have told me not to buy anything under 12, but I will need something I can carry around easily by myself and will fit on-top of my small 2-door car, so I'm thinking 8ft. I prefer the sit-on-top style. I'd also like to keep it under $300 if possible. 

These are the models readily available to me:

*Lifetime Dragonfly Daylite Sport 8.0

Emotion Spitfire 8*


Please recommend which one of these you would buy, or suggest something different. Thanks.


----------



## JAM

listen too the sales people, you will not be happy with an 8 foot kayay..JAM


----------



## toasterburn

People keep telling me that, but I have used an 8ft a few times and loved it.


----------



## Jckhama

Save some more money and go bigger. I thought the same thing when I got mine last year.Two door car so I figured 10 feet would be good. Never been in a kayak so it was my first. Perception pescador sport. Good little kayak I think and have been everywhere I have wanted to go but now I want something easier to paddle, with more room and can take some crappy weather (water wise). The one I will most likely get is prowler 13 and just add stuff when I can, starting with the side handles, already got the seat. And at almost 14 feet it will line up great with the car.


----------



## FishyFingers

Trident 13 is where you want to be


----------



## bbcroaker

Had a Trident to but now have a Prowler 13.It's fine.Didn't need and care for the rod pod.
Short kayak does well in a creek with trees and stumps in it easy to turn and maneuver . Had a little 10ft Heritage Redfish. It wa great for the creek but out on bigger waters I felt like I was in a spinning top at times,I also had a short Ocean Kayak Frenzy 9'.I Liked it better out in bigger waters didn't spin as much because it was wider and different hull design.If you fish the smaller water and have already used these kayaks and you think they are fine go for it but don't go to bigger waters.KNow your limitations. Maybe later you will be able to get a Prowler13 for the bigger waters. Good Luck. Be safe always wear our PFD for those that love you!!


----------



## ChuckFinley

If you're going to be fishing mainly small creeks and streams, my suggestion echos above..save some money and go a bit bigger. I have a frend with a Honda FIT who routinely puts 13' kayaks on top of it. Granted, he drilled holes in his roof to mount his racks, but you don't have to be that extreme. My vote goes to the little brother of my own Ride 135, the Wilderness Systems Ride 115. 

If price is an object, I suspect you can pick up the West Marine Pompano 120 or the Perception Pescador 12. As I understand it, both are made from the 2006 Tarpon 120 mold. With the Pompano, you get the anchor trolley and no seat; the reverse is true for the Pescador; but it's $100 more. 


Just my 2 cents...


----------



## toasterburn

Local shop also carries the *Emotion Spitfire 9*, which would still be fairly manageable. 

Would it be worth Another $100 to add a foot?


----------



## surfnsam

i had a heritage refish 10' also i liked it, went everywhere in it, Bay bridge to cape henlopen in DE


----------



## spydermn

test as many as possible. I was set on a outback until I tried a hobie revo...


----------



## 7.62

I have a Honda Accord and can throw my Prowler 15T up there without any issue. We also have a Honda CRV, and I honestly think the Accord handles the yak better. Just pointing out that the size of your car shouldn't dictate the size of your yak. If you have long distances between where you need to offload your yak and put it in the water, you can always build a kayak cart for cheap.

Another thing to consider is space on the yak. Does this little 8' yak have room for you to keep your rods and other tackle in an organized way? Do you plan on keeping any of the fish you catch? If so, where will you put them while you continue to fish in 100-degree weather? Etc...


----------



## JAM

*I have an Acura Integra as well as My Xterra*

I am able to fit bith my Tarpon 120's on the Roof of the Integra with the Harmony Soft Rack System.. Tryin to save ya bucks, you will not be happy with a 8, 9 or 10 foot Kayak.. It will not Track Right.. Every Paddle you make the Bow will Turn.. Listen to the Masses, or just stop askin and go get the 8 footer, sounds to me like you are tryin to convince yourself it will be ok, after everyone has stated it won't.... 

JAM


----------



## Canon

its sounds like your mind is already made up...I would listen to JAM of all people


----------



## spydermn

Why would you listen to JAM? He is only in a yak about 200 days a year in some of the (staticticlly) most dangerous waters in the USA (Graveyard of the Atlantic). Oh ya, and he doesn't work as a guide or anything either, putting newbies (in this case nOOb) in yaks all year long...


----------



## FishyFingers

jam said:


> listen to the masses, or just stop askin and go get the 8 footer, sounds to me like you are tryin to convince yourself it will be ok, after everyone has stated it won't....


x2


----------



## grinch

yep..sounds like u already made up your mind


----------



## bbcroaker

toasterburn said:


> People keep telling me that, but I have used an 8ft a few times and loved it.


Just Keep using the 8 ft.then and don't paddle anything longer and you'll behappy!


----------



## wannabeangler

I think you will be just fine with a "smaller' kayak as opposed to a longer one. If you primarily fish lakes and small creeks a shorter yak will better able you to maneuver in the tighter spots. I'd also recommend you go to your local sporting goods store and start off with an inexpensive one. That way if you really like it you can up-grade and sell the cheaper yak for a few bucks. if you don't like it that much, then you're not out a lot of money. JMO.


----------

